# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  कटहल बाबा

## devvrat

काश हमारे देश के सारे संत बाबा महात्मा जो सिर्फ प्रवचन देते फिरते है कटहल बाबा की तरह कर्म करे तो देश सोने की चिड़िया बन जाए


*उड़ीसा के नयागढ़ जिले में के दशपल्ला क्षेत्र में स्थित वरदायिनी पहाड़, जिस पर ३० साल पहले एक भी पेड़ नहीं था, आज घना जंगल है. इस जंगल में विशेषकर कटहल के पेड़ है. आस-पास के गॉंव के लोग विवाह, उपनयन संस्कार व अन्य धार्मिक कार्यक्रमों के लिए कटहल के इस जंगल में आते है. कई सौ एकड़ के क्षेत्रफल में स्थित इस पहाड़ को हरा-भरा करने के लिए जहॉं आस-पास के गॉंव के लोगों की सक्रिय सहभागिता रही है, वहीं इसके पीछे एक व्यक्ति की भूमिका सर्वाधिक प्रशंसनीय है, वे है अविनाश दास उर्फ कटहल बाबा.**
राज्य के जगतसिंहपुर जिले में जन्में अविनाश दास छोटी आयु में ही ध्यान व साधना के लिए हिमालय की कंदराओं में चले गये थे. लेकिन वहॉं उनके गुरु द्वारा अपने क्षेत्र व समाज में काम करने का निर्देश पाने के बाद उन्होंने इस इलाके में आकर एक आश्रम की स्थापना की तथा  समाज के आध्यात्मिक जागरण में रम गए. आध्यात्मिकता के साथ-साथ इस इलाके के गरीब लोगों की चिंता भी उन्हें सताती थी. उन्हें लगा कि वरदायिनी पहाड़, जो पूरी परह से वृक्षहीन हो गया है, उसको अगर हरा-भरा कर दिया जाय तो स्थानिय लोगों को इसका लाभ मिलेगा. उन्होंने इस पहाड़ पर कटहल के वृक्ष लगाने के बारे में सोचा. कटहल को ही उन्होंने क्यों चुना, इस बारे में पूछने पर वे बताते है कि कटहल एक उपयोगी फल है. स्थानीय लोग इसे पकाकर भी खाते हैं तथा इसे फल के रूप में भी खाते हैं. यह पेड़ साल भर लोगों के काम आता है. इसके अलावा इस क्षेत्र की जलवायु को देखते हुए कम परिश्रम में इसे उगाया और बचाया जा सकता है. इन बातों को ध्यान में रखकर ही यह निर्णय लिया.    
पत्थर नहीं बन सके रुकावट
कटहल बाबा बताते है कि यहॉं पानी का संकट था. इस कारण पहले-पहले पत्थरों को काटकर खोदा गया और झरने के पानी को वहॉं एकत्र किया गया, ताकि गर्मी के दिनों में पानी देकर इन वृक्षों को बचाया जा सके. शुरू-शुरू में पौधा लगाने के बाद आस-पास के गॉंव के लोगों की गाय, बकरी आदि इन पौधों को खा जाते थे. इस कारण उन्होंने आस-पास के गॉंवों मे जाकर जंगल के उपकार के बारे में लोगों को समझाया. इसका परिणाम हुआ. समय बीतता गया और वरदायिनी पहाड़ हरे-भरे जंगल में परिवर्तित हो गया. अब आस-पास के लोगों को आम और कटहल के लिए बाज़ार पर निर्भर नहीं रहना पड़ता है. इसके अलावा पुरी के अनेक मठों में ये कटहल जाते है. कटहल बाबा का मानना है कि ग्रामीणों की सहभागिता के बिना यह कार्य संभव नहीं था.  
                                                                       -समन्वय नंद 
                                                                 (साभार : पाञ्चजन्य)*

----------

